# Dieting for Fat loss - High carb or low carb??



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Who diets with high carbs (say 300g+) and who diets low carb (say <100g/day)

Just wondered who does what, and why?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't seem to get anywhere without restricting my carbs significantly, insulin is the only fat storing hormone and sugar is the only sub macro that has an effect on insulin, so I look to bring my fat forward to be used as energy.

I don't think we are to be thought of in the terms of thermo dynamics, though that does have some bearing, but as a biological being full of hormones which in part, utilised correctly will aid you to get to and achieve your personal goals....


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I've had best results using the high carb protocol in Andy Chappels posts.

Still a novice compared to most peeps on here but I've been able to diet down and lower body fat while maintaining the majority of strength gains.

I did try high fat and low carb previously and lost a fair amount of weight. But I know some of that weight lost was muscle. Found it harder to maintain strength and didn't look like I "even lifted". This was however me pre finding this forum so I was still flailing around blindly trying to find my way and most likely training inefficiently.

But definitely seeing good results with high carbs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Neil R said:


> Who diets with high carbs (say 300g+) and who diets low carb (say <100g/day)
> 
> Just wondered who does what, and why?


I diet with several days at just under 100g (135lbish female) carbs, then a much higher day.

I find higher carbs a nightmare, I really struggle and feel hungrier than on fats and proteins, however low carb <70g per day floors me. I'd say I do best on moderate carbs.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Today it depends where these carbs come from in general diets fructose2.0 does not supress ghrelin so leptin does not send the signal to stop eating and you feeling hungry all the time, while eating this in foods you will not really have a low fat diet.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

freddee said:


> Today it depends where these carbs come from in general diets fructose2.0 does not supress ghrelin so leptin does not send the signal to stop eating and you feeling hungry all the time, while eating this in foods you will not really have a low fat diet.


Hmm, well I have hardly any fruit in my diet, and don't have any fructose for many months before competition, yet feel hungry after eating brown rice, oats, potatoes.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It isn't fruit, it is the syrup they use in sports drinks and cola ect, for some reason you might not be supressing ghrelin and releasing leptin they are two interesting hormones, I believe fats are good for this


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Am I right in saying that an occasional planned refeed day (not a cheat day) is a way of "resetting" leptin levels?

For example when in s deficit having a maintenance calorie day every 7-14 days where calories are kept clean but carbs increased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

tokyofist said:


> Am I right in saying that an occasional planned refeed day (not a cheat day) is a way of "resetting" leptin levels?
> 
> For example when in s deficit having a maintenance calorie day every 7-14 days where calories are kept clean but carbs increased.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sure I have heard this as a reason, but for me refeeds are too difficult because;

I find eating a bit more or having carbs doesn't help me feel fuller, I still feel hungry the following day. If I'm given free reign I can't control it and end up going way over and negating any previous kcal deficit.

I am however currently working on resetting myself with some of this, but I don't have much time!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

There are lots of video's on youtube about resetting your leptin levels and the leptin diet, most specifically for women, don't know if its more of an issue with women than men??


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

My diet is so convoluted these days but its working so im not complaining.

I follow an IF type feeding protocol with restricted carbs all week, I then have a weekend 24hr fast with a carby refeed afterwards (i say refeed, but cheat/splurge fits better). I'm never one for the sciency side of things but carbs feed carb cravings for me so going without is the best method for being consistent.

so far this has brought me down from a fat 40in jean size to low teens% BF and my first hint of abs ever!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, sounds like you've found something that really suits you.



andyboro said:


> My diet is so convoluted these days but its working so im not complaining.
> 
> I follow an IF type feeding protocol with restricted carbs all week, I then have a weekend 24hr fast with a carby refeed afterwards (i say refeed, but cheat/splurge fits better). I'm never one for the sciency side of things but carbs feed carb cravings for me so going without is the best method for being consistent.
> 
> so far this has brought me down from a fat 40in jean size to low teens% BF and my first hint of abs ever!


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

lancashirerose said:


> Wow, sounds like you've found something that really suits you.


Its just keeping me consistent, i know thats all it really comes down to


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've found restricting my food intake during the day to being quite little and having a big meal later on, 10 - 11pm, helps me sleep and has allowed me to drop body fat levels.

When I get up which is usually around 9am I'm never hungry an I tend to have breakfast around lunch time. My lunch comes at most folks dinner time and my dinner at suppertime. I wake in the night every night and usually have a yogurt or some ice cream and then back to bed.

My meals are all usually quite healthy with plenty protein. This protocol wont be for everyone and I've had people tell me how bad it is, but it's working for me and I feel healthy so I don't care what anyone says as this fits me, my lifestyle and complements all my medical/health issues.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've found restricting my food intake during the day to being quite little and having a big meal later on, 10 - 11pm, helps me sleep and has allowed me to drop body fat levels.

When I get up which is usually around 9am I'm never hungry an I tend to have breakfast around lunch time. My lunch comes at most folks dinner time and my dinner at suppertime. I wake in the night every night and usually have a yogurt or some ice cream and then back to bed.

My meals are all usually quite healthy with plenty protein. This protocol wont be for everyone and I've had people tell me how bad it is, but it's working for me and I feel healthy so I don't care what anyone says as this fits me, my lifestyle and complements all my medical/health issues.


----------

